# Tyne Tug "Marty"



## MNEWBY (Oct 9, 2006)

Scanning all the tug pictures without success does anyone have a picture of the Tyne Ridley's tug "*Marty*"
My father (John Newby) was the skipper many years ago and relief skipper of the "Impetus" (found picture in forum).
My grandfather (Septimus Newby) was a stoker on the Batey tug "Homer"
Both my father and grandfather worked on the tugs from a boy.
It was good to see pictures of the "Joffre" I learned to "skull" a boat from the skipper when I was 10 year old!
To keep the names of old boats alive I have just re-named my motorsailor "Caer Urfa" after the old pilot boat, I hope the new boat finds it's way in and out of the Tyne as easilly as the Pilot boat did.

Mike Newby


----------



## emphatic (May 4, 2007)

Hello Mike 
I don't have any info on the tug you are looking for, my name is Fred Denman I worked with a John Newby (captain) from Newcastle we were in Newport togother, John was Captain of the DUNSNIPE I was relief skipper/mate we were also nieghbours in Pilton Vale Newport 

Best Regards Fred Denman


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Mike
You will find her here

http://website.lineone.net/~d.ord/Tugs and Ships.htm


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

I have posted this (I Think) in the past as a great source of information on the Tyne Tugs
150 years of the Maltese Cross the story of Tyne, Blyth and Wear tug Companies by John H Proud ISBN 0952272105 available in most ref libraries 

Gives great amount of detail and photographs of the companies various fleets 
Ray


----------

